# Radio volume knob



## i3ulldog (Oct 29, 2006)

Where can I find a replacement Radio volume knob for the stock stero out of my 94 Sentra XE. I tried a bunch of parts stores and they only have GM and FOrd HELP! ones. any ideas?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

i3ulldog said:


> Where can I find a replacement Radio volume knob for the stock stero out of my 94 Sentra XE. I tried a bunch of parts stores and they only have GM and FOrd HELP! ones. any ideas?


Moving to the B13 forum....

And and how about a junkyard????


----------



## NSZnissan (Oct 25, 2006)

I think your only hope on that is a junkyard or a Nissan dealership.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

They used the same radio in the Altima so when in a junkyard don't overlook them.
I have a '94 Altima radio in my '93 Sentra and it is the exact same thing.


----------



## i3ulldog (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anyone know what years they used that radio in?

Did they change the interior in 95?


----------

